# 2014 1/2 Beetle convertable with Premium package looks fantastic



## sricca (Feb 22, 2006)

I am not new to Vw vortex but I am now working as a sales consultant at Vw of Freehold in Freehold NJ. We have in stock a what I think is a fantastic car that I do not see for sale at many dealers. Vw produced a 2014.5 beetle convertable with a premiem package that has all the goods any Vw fan would want. Real leather interior with special stitching. Climatronic automatic climate controls. Very tasteful body accents from the beetle R Awsome 18' wheels and the RNS-510 Navigation unit. Besides selling these cars I have always been an avid VW fan and owner. If any one is interested we have one black and one white in stock call soon because I think it will sell fast. Ask for me, Salvatore Ricca. My contact info is [email protected] 732-339-6990

http://www.volkswagenoffreehold.com/index.htm


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm no marketing expert but I don't think this is the best route to go for trying to sell this beetle. Most of us in here already have one. Admittedly, it is quite a sexy car, we just all have one. Also why are the winter wheels on there as stock, didn't this usually come with tornados?

If they are tornados, aren't tornados 19in? 

Also I'd recommend casually talking about the cars your trying to move rather than pitch us. In not a regular poster by any means but this is a chill place.


----------



## ZBoater (Jul 23, 2014)

I wonder if those automatic climate controls can be retrofitted into a 2013 that doesn't have them...


----------



## sricca (Feb 22, 2006)

*They may be 19" Wheels I will check tomorrow...*

I just really like the way they optioned this car. Though it was worth sharing. The Vw website is not very clear on this package. Fyi I don't think a retrofit of the dual zone Climatronic system is possible. In years past I seen a guy do a retrofit on an MKV Jetta and he basically had to take the whole car apart. The hardest retrofit ( and certainly not cost effective ) retrofit I had ever seen.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

The 1.8T with premium package does get 19" white tornado wheels, the TDi with premium package get's 18" Disc wheels. I'm very happy with my TDi premium package.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

emulous said:


> The 1.8T with premium package does get 19" white tornado wheels, the TDi with premium package get's 18" Disc wheels. I'm very happy with my TDi premium package.


emulous, I love your white Premium TDI convertible! So what wheels are in the pic above? Are those the white 19" Tornados? They look different.

And as much as I would be SUPER sad to lose the gauge pod on top of the dash, I would trade up to a Platinum Grey or White TDI DSG Premium Convertible in a heartbeat if anyone wants to give me a sweet deal


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

that RNS 510 looks SO NICE


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

vwdeluxe said:


> emulous, I love your white Premium TDI convertible! So what wheels are in the pic above? Are those the white 19" Tornados? They look different.
> 
> And as much as I would be SUPER sad to lose the gauge pod on top of the dash, I would trade up to a Platinum Grey or White TDI DSG Premium Convertible in a heartbeat if anyone wants to give me a sweet deal


Thanks, they are the tornado's but painted white instead of black.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

emulous said:


> Thanks, they are the tornado's but painted white instead of black.


Oh, funny. I wondered that. But for some reason, they look completely different painted white. Amazing. They also don't look like they are 19" in that picture above.

Does the Premium Edition come with Fender Audio???


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

vwdeluxe said:


> Oh, funny. I wondered that. But for some reason, they look completely different painted white. Amazing. They also don't look like they are 19" in that picture above.
> 
> Does the Premium Edition come with Fender Audio???


It does.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

A black convertible came by my work the other day. It had the same wheels on it. Silver painted 18"s I think. Like the function of the dual zone but don't care for the look of the panel for some reason. I also like that it has auto headlights. I wish mine had them but not worth the price for the kit to add them. At least not enough to me. 

Two of the local dealer employees drove it down to pick up a car we had tinted for them. I was outside admiring it when they came out to leave. Started talking to them and I was pointing out all the differences compared to a standard or turbo beetle. They knew it was something new and different but didn't have any real understanding about the car :laugh:


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

emulous said:


> It does.


AWESOME! Thanks for letting me know.



Chris659 said:


> A black convertible came by my work the other day. It had the same wheels on it. Silver painted 18"s I think. Like the function of the dual zone but don't care for the look of the panel for some reason. I also like that it has auto headlights. I wish mine had them but not worth the price for the kit to add them. At least not enough to me.
> 
> Two of the local dealer employees drove it down to pick up a car we had tinted for them. I was outside admiring it when they came out to leave. Started talking to them and I was pointing out all the differences compared to a standard or turbo beetle. They knew it was something new and different but didn't have any real understanding about the car :laugh:


So typical!

When I was at my local dealer a couple weeks ago, I was sitting in the new Golf GTI and the sales man started talking to me. When I mentioned I had a TDI Convertible Beetle, he started telling me about this special Limited Edition Beetle they are going to get. He said it is so special, VW had not released any info yet and every dealer was going to only get one. I was like, "sure bud, sounds cool". LOL

I have absolutely no immediate need to replace my current TDI Beetle, but I really like the new equipment of the Premium Edition and I wouldn't mind having the DSG (with L.A. traffic) as well. I wonder if VW will continue this model for 2015, because the new TDI motor (more efficient AND 10 more hp) would also be nice to have!


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

Saw a premium Coupe at the dealer today, in Deep Black. Looked awesome and love the features. Are there color restrictions? 

Can you get a 1.8T manual?


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

MAGICGTI said:


> Saw a premium Coupe at the dealer today, in Deep Black. Looked awesome and love the features. Are there color restrictions?
> 
> Can you get a 1.8T manual?


You can't get a manual with the premium package at all TDi or 1.8T. VW isn't offering the 1.8T in the beetle convertible with a manual at all. 

Premium Package only comes in three colors: Deep Black, Oryx White (Pearl) and Platinum Grey.


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

emulous said:


> You can't get a manual with the premium package at all TDi or 1.8T. VW isn't offering the 1.8T in the beetle with a manual at all.
> 
> Premium Package only comes in three colors: Deep Black, Oryx White (Pearl) and Platinum Grey.


OK, maybe I should ask someone who knows what they are talking about, I drove a 1.8T manual 2014.5 Beetle today.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I would really prefer body colored mirrors


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

emulous said:


> VW isn't offering the 1.8T in the beetle convertible with a manual at all.


Incorrect. You can get the 1.8T in a manual. I'm not sure if you can get a *Premium* model in a stick, but you can get the regular 1.8T Beetles with a three-pedal transmission.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Incorrect. You can get the 1.8T in a manual. I'm not sure if you can get a *Premium* model in a stick, but you can get the regular 1.8T Beetles with a three-pedal transmission.


According to VW, the Premium Edition model is available with a manual transmission with both TSI and TDI engines and in Coupe AND Convertible form. Whether or not any actually make it to US dealers is a completely different story. The dealer itself is clueless, so don't even bother asking them. My local dealer told me that every dealer is only getting one PE model and they are "super exclusive", while another dealer 22 miles away has 3 on their lot (a TSI Coupe, a TSI Conv and a TDI Conv), but all automatics.

When I bought my 2013 TDI Conv, several dealers told me it wasn't available with a manual transmission and yet I own one. It was VERY hard to find, and I ended up getting a 2013 instead of a 2014, but it exists. Dealers are out for the sale now ... so they will often say what they need to thinking the consumer is clueless. ARGH!


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

vwdeluxe said:


> According to VW, the Premium Edition model is available with a manual transmission with both TSI and TDI engines and in Coupe AND Convertible form. Whether or not any actually make it to US dealers is a completely different story. The dealer itself is clueless, so don't even bother asking them. My local dealer told me that every dealer is only getting one PE model and they are "super exclusive", while another dealer 22 miles away has 3 on their lot (a TSI Coupe, a TSI Conv and a TDI Conv), but all automatics.
> 
> When I bought my 2013 TDI Conv, several dealers told me it wasn't available with a manual transmission and yet I own one. It was VERY hard to find, and I ended up getting a 2013 instead of a 2014, but it exists. Dealers are out for the sale now ... so they will often say what they need to thinking the consumer is clueless. ARGH!


The way I configured my assumption about no manual premium package beetles was that in the press release about the introduction of the premium package (in which VW showed a picture of a European beetle with a manual transmission), VW listed prices for the convertible editions with premium package and when they started landing on dealer lots, there was no charge above the listed prices for every single oryx white convertible (listed on cars.com) for the "addition" of the DSG transmission...Surely if VW was going to offer a manual transmission with the premium package they would charge "extra" for the DSG transmission.

I've been wrong before and I could be wrong this time around, and I hope I am, as I would trade in my DSG for a manual transmission in a heartbeat.

My incorrect information about a 1.8T with a manual transmission in non-premium package came from the convertible line, where it does not seem you can get a manual transmission with the 1.8T engine.

Oh, and I've physically seen 3 premium package beetles on my dealers lot, the TDi convertible I bought, a 1.8T convertible and a TDi coupe.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

emulous said:


> The way I configured my assumption about no manual premium package beetles was that in the press release about the introduction of the premium package (in which VW showed a picture of a European beetle with a manual transmission), VW listed prices for the convertible editions with premium package and when they started landing on dealer lots, there was no charge above the listed prices for every single oryx white convertible (listed on cars.com) for the "addition" of the DSG transmission...Surely if VW was going to offer a manual transmission with the premium package they would charge "extra" for the DSG transmission.
> 
> I've been wrong before and I could be wrong this time around, and I hope I am, as I would trade in my DSG for a manual transmission in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


Well I mean there is the gsr. Premium electronics, manual or dsg, and only 1000 made.
My dealer has had 2 so far.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

emulous said:


> The way I configured my assumption about no manual premium package beetles was that in the press release about the introduction of the premium package (in which VW showed a picture of a European beetle with a manual transmission), VW listed prices for the convertible editions with premium package and when they started landing on dealer lots, there was no charge above the listed prices for every single oryx white convertible (listed on cars.com) for the "addition" of the DSG transmission...Surely if VW was going to offer a manual transmission with the premium package they would charge "extra" for the DSG transmission.
> 
> I've been wrong before and I could be wrong this time around, and I hope I am, as I would trade in my DSG for a manual transmission in a heartbeat.
> 
> ...


So, I had my good friend check with his VW Corporate friend and what he told me was that VW had every intention of providing the US with manual and automatic/DSG equipped Premium Edition Beetles for 2014.5. However, with the US demand for automatics so high, they chose in the end to only offer the Premium Edition here in the US with the automatic (TSI) and DSG (TDI) transmissions. Therefore, I stand corrected, *there are NO manual Premium Edition US Beetles. If you want a manual, you need to get a "regular" R-Line, TDI or TSI Beetle.*


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

vwdeluxe said:


> So, I had my good friend check with his VW Corporate friend and what he told me was that VW had every intention of providing the US with manual and automatic/DSG equipped Premium Edition Beetles for 2014.5. However, with the US demand for automatics so high, they chose in the end to only offer the Premium Edition here in the US with the automatic (TSI) and DSG (TDI) transmissions. Therefore, I stand corrected, *there are NO manual Premium Edition US Beetles. If you want a manual, you need to get a "regular" R-Line, TDI or TSI Beetle.*


:thumbup:

Edited: re-read your post and realized I needed more coffee. My reading comprehension early in the morning is not good without caffiene. Oops!


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

green wildhare said:


> Do the rain sensor wipers work on it? I bought on in white and nobody can get the rain sensors to work. Stuck on intermittent wipers . And btw vw of America doesn't even know this car exists, even though the made it lol


Mine doesn't work, had the dealer look at it during the 30-day inspection and they said the rain sensor was bad and ordered a new one. They haven't installed the new one yet.


----------

